# New Boxer and Rottweiler IPO Titles



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

For anyone who has followed some of our progress in IPO, this past weekend Lauren and Hudson earned their IPO1, and Kingston and I our IPO3, at the Northeast K9 trial in Saratoga Springs, NY.

Neither of us had the performances we were looking for, but we're glad we made it out before the summer to earn these titles and identify what we need to work on leading up to our respective breed championships in the Fall.

Hudson (German Boxer) IPO1 Protection Routine - 86 points
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YExx1eNC9LE&feature=youtu.be

Kingston (Rottweiler) IPO3 Protection Routine - 88 points
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmijqJCoylQ

I'm usually all for critiques but no need on these - what we each need to clean up the next few months is pretty damn clear.

Pictures of Hudson below..


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

pictures of Kingston..


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

looked nice. Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Well done!! Now when is it time for the GSD?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot. It's been quite a ride to this point.

Brad, expecting to do Felon's BH and probably his 1 in the Fall. Really trying to focus more on Kingston right now though.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations! I saw the trial results on FB, and meant to say something. You're doing so great, and so is Lauren. Love watching your videos and look forward to your future videos.
:smile:


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrats Dave, thats a beefy Boxer.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats to both you and Lauren. No need for me to critique simply because you two rock!


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! Superb working dogs.....It doesn't hurt that they are handsome as hell also


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

great work ! 
I always like to watch Kingston being worked. There is no doubt what he wants 

- how is he to handle away from the field work around "normal" folks and what kind of temperament does he have ?

- i've only been around a few rotts that I would consider good, but they had super balanced temperaments when "off duty"


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice dave! Just wanted to mention looking at the pics again both those dogs are in superb physical condition nice to see....and man that boxer has some drool LOL


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot everyone.




susan tuck said:


> Congratulations! I saw the trial results on FB, and meant to say something. You're doing so great, and so is Lauren. Love watching your videos and look forward to your future videos.
> :smile:


Thanks Susan, should get much better performances in the Fall.



rick smith said:


> great work !
> I always like to watch Kingston being worked. There is no doubt what he wants
> 
> - how is he to handle away from the field work around "normal" folks and what kind of temperament does he have ?
> ...


That describes Kingston to a T. When I compare him to my young GSD, they really are similar in many respects when training, but it's a night and day difference when they come in the house. 

Kingston has always been more than happy to lay down in our living room for as long as we're relaxing in the house, while Felon is literally getting up every 10 seconds just to stare me in the face or try playing with the cat.

Kingston is always "on guard" when we're outside and not training, surveying the property for anyone nearby. He's first to sound the alarm and charge the fence whenever anyone pulls up to the house, but he absolutely loves people when properly introduced (including kids and other dogs). He'll lean against your leg with all of his body weight begging for scratches. I'm always in awe of how dogs like him can go from being so laid back to fired up in a matter of seconds. Hudson is exactly the same way, while Lauren's younger female boxer and the GSD are ALWAYS fired up.



brad robert said:


> Nice dave! Just wanted to mention looking at the pics again both those dogs are in superb physical condition nice to see....and man that boxer has some drool LOL


Appreciate that, we work on their conditioning a fair amount but I'm sure most of their appearance is just due to how we monitor their food. The boxer in particular has one of the most athletic builds I've seen on any dog.


----------



## Walker Woods (Jun 12, 2013)

Great job Dave. My uncles always had Rotts and I always liked them, but I never saw them run as fast as Kingston. He is a fun dog to watch.


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks good! Congratulations!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Edigne Deschuymer (May 1, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Edigne


----------



## Anthony Taylor (Jan 14, 2013)

looking very good Dave, very happy for you!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Anthony, much appreciated


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Nice dogs...its good to see some good Boxers and Rottweiler's out there.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

It's been fun watching you and Kingston develop over the years. Congratulations! 

I encourage you to show him at the AWDF. People need to see a good Rottweiler at that event.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Ben



Christopher Smith said:


> It's been fun watching you and Kingston develop over the years. Congratulations!
> 
> I encourage you to show him at the AWDF. People need to see a good Rottweiler at that event.


Thanks Chris. Thinking about the AWDF next year but it'll largely depend on the location. As I said, my main focus right now is to clean things up for the USRC nationals this Fall. From there, I'll make a tentative plan for 2015 but it's possible I'll shift focus to my young dog (GSD).


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Hey Dave do you find having the tails intact makes the dogs better at the sport or does it make no difference docked vs. intact?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Ben Thompson said:


> Hey Dave do you find having the tails intact makes the dogs better at the sport or does it make no difference docked vs. intact?


I have no personal experience with docked Boxers/Rottweilers so I really can't say. My bet would be no, it makes very little to no difference - the 'very little' difference being that the tail may help the handler read the dog better throughout his/her training.

As an example, I've started paying close attention to my Rottweiler's tail when he's tracking; though I could probably still read his state of mind even if he had a nub.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Interesting. I like most dogs to have their tail, except dobermanns...they look better cropped and docked.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Completely agree. It's funny, whenever we're out in public with our dogs we regularly get praised for "keeping the tails", but if I was getting a doberman I wouldn't think twice about cropping/docking him.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Hahaha I'm exactly the same way, whenever someone says that i kind of immediately say i think dobes look silly natural =B My bad


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Good job man, big congrats!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Faisal - still working..


----------

